

Twitter’s First Designer, Vítor Lourenço, Leaves The Company After Five Years - spacestronaut
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/26/twitters-first-designer-vitor-lourenco-leaves-the-company-after-five-years/

======
kreutz
Looks like TC is running out of things to write about. About a day late too..

